# Sleep habits



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Our 8 month old goes to bed with us around 11:30 and insists on getting us up at 5 to 5:30. One of our friends who has the sister to our dog(same age) sleeps till 9. What is normal? Will he sleep longer as he gets older, or do I now have to become a "morning person"?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any advice really, as Delilah has slept in her crate from day one. I am so scared to sleep with her in the bed. One for her falling off or attempting to jump off(thankfully this is the one place she knows is to high to jump). Delilah will normally be in her crate asleep by 9-10 pm and sometimes be in there until 8-9 am. And on occassion 10 am and she never makes a sound. She barks when she is up and ready to be out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

pm203 said:


> Our 8 month old goes to bed with us around 11:30 and insists on getting us up at 5 to 5:30. One of our friends who has the sister to our dog(same age) sleeps till 9. What is normal? Will he sleep longer as he gets older, or do I now have to become a "morning person"?


Rocky used to get us up early too at that age. When he turned a year old he started sleeping through the night. Rarely, he will wake my husband up at 4am to go potty (he comes in our room and growls softly so not to wake mommy up, lol) but then goes right back to sleep. He has become a great sleeper now, going to bed at 10 pm and sleeping till 8 or 9am. Don't worry it gets better.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He may not be sleeping as well since he is on the bed with you vs a crate. We use crates and our dogs sleep from 10pm to about 6am, or depending on how early we go to bed they still sleep about 8 hours at night. I assume they probably just lay quietly in their crates sometimes if they don't feel like sleeping. They always bark if for some reason they have to potty in the middle of the night.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe I messed up by putting him on the bed. Hopefully as he gets older he will sleep just a little bit longer. Do you think its too late to crate him at night? He is crated sometimes during the day and is just starting to get used to it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

pm203 said:


> Maybe I messed up by putting him on the bed. Hopefully as he gets older he will sleep just a little bit longer. Do you think its too late to crate him at night? He is crated sometimes during the day and is just starting to get used to it.


As soon as I trusted Rocky enough to not pee or poop in the house, we took him out of the crate because he would wake us up too early in the morning. I just remembered that...

You can try crating him again and see what happens. It may take a few nights to get him used to it. It's good that you still crate him in the day..so he's still used to being in it, so maybe it won't be as hard. Rocky won't even go in a crate now.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

demi would sleep all day in the bed if she could lol. Now my yorks it is 5:30 rise and shine and get me some food. We call them our yorkie alarm clocks


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cody is almost 10 yrs old. He's always slept with us. When he was around one years old, I remember him waking me up in the middle of the night, every night, just like a baby. I would think....is this ever going to end?! :faint: Yes, it finally did for our little guy. Now, he sleeps in til around 7 or so and sometimes, later.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Cody is almost 10 yrs old. He's always slept with us. When he was around one years old, I remember him waking me up in the middle of the night, every night, just like a baby. I would think....is this ever going to end?! :faint: Yes, it finally did for our little guy. Now, he sleeps in til around 7 or so and sometimes, later.


Cody is almost 10! He doesn't look a day over one! He still looks like a puppy to me...I absolutely adore your siggy! :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Cody is almost 10! He doesn't look a day over one! He still looks like a puppy to me...I absolutely adore your siggy! :wub:


Thank you Dianne. We've been so blessed. He's still in great health and is my little walking buddy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pm203 said:


> Maybe I messed up by putting him on the bed. Hopefully as he gets older he will sleep just a little bit longer. Do you think its too late to crate him at night? He is crated sometimes during the day and is just starting to get used to it.


No you didn't mess up. You will find the vast majority of us here on the board have our fluffs sleep in bed with us. Heck, even the reputable show breeders will tell you that until you can trust them in your bed, to put their crate up on a stand so it's even with your bed so they feel like they are right there with you when you first get them if they are having a hard time adjusting to their new home. Toy breeds are bred to be companions and do best with their human. My personal opinion is that there is a natural bonding process that happens when we sleep with them too. My Zoe goes to my mom and dad's house every day since she's not happy at the store. So she's with them more during waking hours then with me. And truthfully, on our days off I think she's bored here and prefers mom and dad's house because she has more room to run in their yard and squirrels to chase...and she's the center of attention. However, she knows that I'm her mommy and it's me she looks to for direction and security when unsure of a situation when all of us are together. I think perhaps because we sleep together at night, that has helped to establish me as her mom or leader. I do feed her breakfast and dinner which also helps to establish that but there are many times due to my schedule, that she eats dinner at mom and dads. And dad insists on feeding her a bit of 'lunch' when he's eating his lunch. lol So again I think it has to do with her sleeping with me. Just my own personal reasoning though.

I've found with my 3 that as they age, they sleep longer and later. But even at that, some are earlier risers then others. Jett is my early riser because he wants his breakfast. lol However he has learned not to try and get breakfast before 7 am or we just go outside and then back to bed. :blush: I'm betting you will begin to see a difference when your little one is closer to a year. He will be able to hold his bladder longer and will sleep longer. I got my Callie when she was 9 months this summer and I too thought I was never going to get to sleep a full night. But she's a good sleeper now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> No you didn't mess up. You will find the vast majority of us here on the board have our fluffs sleep in bed with us. Heck, even the reputable show breeders will tell you that until you can trust them in your bed, to put their crate up on a stand so it's even with your bed so they feel like they are right there with you when you first get them if they are having a hard time adjusting to their new home. Toy breeds are bred to be companions and do best with their human. My personal opinion is that there is a natural bonding process that happens when we sleep with them too. My Zoe goes to my mom and dad's house every day since she's not happy at the store. So she's with them more during waking hours then with me. And truthfully, on our days off I think she's bored here and prefers mom and dad's house because she has more room to run in their yard and squirrels to chase...and she's the center of attention. However, she knows that I'm her mommy and it's me she looks to for direction and security when unsure of a situation when all of us are together. I think perhaps because we sleep together at night, that has helped to establish me as her mom or leader. I do feed her breakfast and dinner which also helps to establish that but there are many times due to my schedule, that she eats dinner at mom and dads. And dad insists on feeding her a bit of 'lunch' when he's eating his lunch. lol So again I think it has to do with her sleeping with me. Just my own personal reasoning though.
> 
> I've found with my 3 that as they age, they sleep longer and later. But even at that, some are earlier risers then others. Jett is my early riser because he wants his breakfast. lol However he has learned not to try and get breakfast before 7 am or we just go outside and then back to bed. :blush: I'm betting you will begin to see a difference when your little one is closer to a year. He will be able to hold his bladder longer and will sleep longer. I got my Callie when she was 9 months this summer and I too thought I was never going to get to sleep a full night. But she's a good sleeper now.



GRRR!! I really HATE that we can't edit our posts for but just a few minutes. I understand why but because of a few...a really nice feature has been taken away. :angry: Ok...vent over. :blush:

Just wanted to add that I don't want anyone who has chosen to crate their baby at night to feel bad or like I was saying it was wrong to do so. Every person, every dog is different and each person has to decide what is best for them. 

Ok...I think I'm done. If not, I'll be 'multi-quoting' myself yet again. :innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Part of when they wake up is their routine, or what they get used to. During the week, I get up at 4 am for work so on Saturdays, they're awake and ready for potty by 4:30. I've been on vacation for over a week now and they've gotten used to sleeping until 7:00, but it took about 4 days of going back to bed for them to realize we're sleeping in!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Laura, Delilah's almost the exact age of Rocky. Her coat is so long and beautiful...do you maintain it yourself? Gorgeous siggy of her. :wub:Happy New Year!:chili:




Delilahs Mommy said:


> Sorry, I don't have any advice really, as Delilah has slept in her crate from day one. I am so scared to sleep with her in the bed. One for her falling off or attempting to jump off(thankfully this is the one place she knows is to high to jump). Delilah will normally be in her crate asleep by 9-10 pm and sometimes be in there until 8-9 am. And on occassion 10 am and she never makes a sound. She barks when she is up and ready to be out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We got Tyler at 8 months of age and he slept in his crate. Came up to Vermont a couple of months later and it was minus 4 degrees and really drafty on the floor so we put him on our bed. That was the beginning of the end as they say. Always sleeps on our bed now. As we had him the hours of sleep expanded in the morning and now he'll get up at 7:30am or 9:30am, whichever we do. Don't know if you can use the crating again (we couldn't) but worth a try.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 of my fluffs sleep on the bed with me and I don't believe that has anything to do with how early they get up, although due to puppy energy, an 8 month old will be up and ready to go much earlier than he will as he ages.

Like people, all of the fluffs are different with regard to their sleeping habits. Tilly is awake as soon she sees a flicker of light from outside. She will stare at me until I finally get up. Secret will follow Tilly but is content to sleep a little later. Lacie is like me and wants to stay in bed as long as possible and will not get up until it's finally time for breakfast and me to leave for the office. 

None of this has anything to do with needing to go potty as they can get down and go out the doggie door on their own to do their "duty".

Give it time and it will get better, but he may never be a late sleeper.


----------



## pm203 (Sep 1, 2010)

Some great info. Thanks !!


----------

